# POST G-BODY INTERIORS



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

i searched everywhere and cant find any cuttys interior redone with the buckets seats,trying too get some ideas..........post pics you have please


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=393364]86 cutty


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

damn thats nice...anymore out there i know there is?????


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Dec 21 2005, 08:47 PM~4455056
> *damn thats nice...anymore out there i know there is?????
> *


THANKS, TRY SEARCHING THE FORUM IVE SEEN A G BODY INTERIOR THREAD BEFORE


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i had seats out of a 91 grand am 2 door in my gp..i needed a floor shift console tho


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

not a good pic but fuck it ,my old cutty


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

nice


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

:thumbsup: keep em coming


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

my 81 monte


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

i wanna see more cutty interiors keep em coming yall


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

regals 2 please


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

all g-bodys


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

mine :biggrin: 
its in my sig


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

clean?


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

yea thats clean,nice


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

i like japs interior, super clean and simple. Just my style.

i wanna see more pictures of that brown and cream interior with wood console.
that is super nice, looks very luxurious


----------



## Klean Kut (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGCRAIG_@Dec 21 2005, 08:41 AM~4450440
> *[attachmentid=393364]86 cutty
> *


 :thumbsup: Love those seats :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

> * Love those seats  *


THANKS


----------



## Klean Kut (Oct 7, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1lowregal (Sep 13, 2003)

goes in the regal


----------



## 1lowregal (Sep 13, 2003)

seats


----------



## Klean Kut (Oct 7, 2003)

NICE INTERIOR! :thumbsup:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey craig where are those seats from. I Have a Regal with 45/55 seats, I would like to get seats with no armrest like those. Very nice colors too.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

there's gotta be more,where are all the pics???


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jan 6 2006, 10:12 PM~4564138
> *Hey craig where are those seats from. I Have a Regal with 45/55 seats, I would like to get seats with no armrest like those. Very nice colors too.
> *


THANKS
IM NOT 100% SURE BUT THEY WHERE DONE IN TEXAS OUTSIDE OF DALLAS. I HAVE THE PAPERWORK ILL CHECK IT OUT AND HIT U BACK.


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

no doubt I appreciate that. I been trying to find out what car came with seats like those.


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

havnt forgotten just havnt had the time. ill get at u when i know.


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

Can't post the pics cause I have the right click feature disabled but here is the link for the seats I just put in my Regal.

Regal Bucket Seats

The started as a mid 90's import car seat. The center badges where custom made with a factory emblem from a 1961 Buick door panel.


----------



## Eds Custom (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

1lowregal said:


> seats


Seats are dope


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

Eds Custom said:


>


What kinda fabric is that ?? Nice!!


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

Sneak peek


----------



## tre's ride (Dec 15, 2006)

tonofspokes said:


> Sneak peek


I like that dash tryin to mold mine u got any pointers do's n don't an what matierals did u use?


----------

